# BBB The Quick Way



## smoking b (Sep 9, 2013)

Well after reading Todd's thread a while back about making BBB with a vacuum tumbler I couldn't wait to get mine & play around with it. Once it came I experimented with a few batches & settled on something I like.













PICT0379.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 9, 2013






I started off with this butt.













PICT0380.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 9, 2013






Removed the bone.













PICT0381.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 9, 2013






Then opened it up & split it into 2 pieces.













PICT0382.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 9, 2013






I mixed up some brine with cure.













PICT0386.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 9, 2013






Each half was injected with 8 oz. of brine.













PICT0383.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 9, 2013






Then put in the AGS vacuum tumbler with an additional 24 oz. of brine. I did each half separately in half hour increments for a total of 2 hours each.













PICT0394.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 9, 2013






Then into the bucket with whatever brine was left over after vacuum tumbling. Here is the first half.













PICT0395.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 9, 2013






And both halves.













PICT0396.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 9, 2013






Now they will go in the fridge overnight & get rinsed off tomorrow.

Updates to follow...


----------



## disco (Sep 10, 2013)

Interesting technique. Thanks for posting.

Disco


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 10, 2013)

Count me in too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## smoking b (Sep 10, 2013)

Disco said:


> Interesting technique. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Disco


Sure thing Disco - thanks for looking


----------



## smoking b (Sep 10, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I'm in





KathrynN said:


> Count me in too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok they are rinsed & I sliced off a couple pieces to fry up. More updates as soon as I sample the product


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 10, 2013)

If this works as well as I hope it does, I'll have to order one of those! 

I'm definitely in!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 10, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> If this works as well as I hope it does, I'll have to order one of those!
> 
> I'm definitely in!


It does work Alesia  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I just figured I'd make a thread showing the way I settled upon in case anyone was interested...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 10, 2013)

Your curing bacon that quick?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2013)

Geeezzz now we'll never get any Pork Butts out West now that you have a fast processing machine involved 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So is the brine Pop's brine or a variation of or not even close?


----------



## smoking b (Sep 10, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Your curing bacon that quick?


Indeed


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 10, 2013)

Is it because of the tumbler?


----------



## smoking b (Sep 10, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Geeezzz now we'll never get any Pork Butts out West now that you have a fast processing machine involved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Case - I *really* like bacon & it's great to be able to make it in 2 days now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    If it does get bad out your way let me know & I'll send you a nice butt from my stash  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll get the brine details up in a bit - just have a lot of things going on at once right now...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Sorry Case - I *really* like bacon & it's great to be able to make it in 2 days now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My boys really like bacon too!! I think they'd eat it for every meal if I let them. Took my oldest to Subway for lunch the other day as a treat. He ordered the BLT. When we got the veggies he didn't get any, nothing non, straight bacon sandwich. And here I thought subway was a better choice than McDonalds...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 10, 2013)

Forgot to add these  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0398.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 10, 2013






Took them out of the brine bucket this morning.













PICT0399.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 10, 2013






Brine bucket is sad now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0401.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 10, 2013






Sliced off a few pieces for a test fry mainly to show on here that it had worked - I don't do this now that I have my method down...













PICT0403.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 10, 2013






Starting to fry.













PICT0404.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 10, 2013






And done.













PICT0405.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 10, 2013






And here it is. Flavor & texture are spot on - as soon as this gets smoked it will be bacon!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Updates to follow...


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 10, 2013)

That is just crazy fast. I need to look into a tumbler. Your BBB looks great!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 10, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> That is just crazy fast. I need to look into a tumbler. Your BBB looks great!



Ya me too.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 10, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Your BBB looks great!


Thanks Todd


----------



## smoking b (Sep 10, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> That is just crazy fast. I need to look into a tumbler.





c farmer said:


> Ya me too.


I got mine from Todd Johnson at A-maze-n Products - I use it a lot to marinate with & have been very happy with it


----------



## smoking b (Sep 11, 2013)

PICT0446.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






Finishing up the pellicle formation so they can be smoked.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 11, 2013)

Forgot this one...













PICT0447.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






They went in the MES with hickory pellets in the AMNPS. No heat - this is a cold smoke.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 11, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Forgot this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking Great! How many hours you shooting for?


----------



## smoking b (Sep 11, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking Great! How many hours you shooting for?


Thanks Case  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I give them a full 12 hours to start with then I go from there - a lot depends on the color & what wood I'm using. This batch is getting hickory.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking Great Jeremy!!!

Was going to ask how you like the tumbler but I think you already answered. I've been wanting one for speeding up my jerky making.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 11, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Looking Great Jeremy!!!
> 
> Was going to ask how you like the tumbler but I think you already answered. I've been wanting one for speeding up my jerky making.


Thanks Dave  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yeah I like the tumbler a lot - I use it a lot more than I thought I would. It would speed up your jerky making for sure if you got one & it's great for marinating things - especially for last minute ideas. And best of all.........  *You can use it to make BACON!*


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 11, 2013)

So Eric is making me buy a dehydrator to dry RBP's and blueberries and now you are going to make me buy a vac tumbler, this forum is costing me a lot of $, but I Love It!!!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 11, 2013)

I was think a lot about that tumbler while I was working today. Are you sure that is not cheating some how?


----------



## smoking b (Sep 11, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> So Eric is making me buy a dehydrator to dry RBP's and blueberries and now you are going to make me buy a vac tumbler, this forum is costing me a lot of $, but I Love It!!!!!


Lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We wouldn't steer you wrong Dave! I remember you being on the fence for awhile about a grinder & stuffer but you're glad you got them now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But if you do end up getting a tumbler sometime let me know


----------



## smoking b (Sep 11, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I was think a lot about that tumbler while I was working today. Are you sure that is not cheating some how?


I don't think it's cheating  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I just consider it a tool to make things quicker & easier - sort of like an electric grinder making things way faster than a manual one, injecting & vacuum tumbling with brine is way faster than just letting it sit in the brine.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I still dry cure all my belly bacon but this is my preferred method for BBB. It's just too fast & easy for me not to like it


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I don't think it's cheating
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 I just read them, this is definitely cheating!!! Might as well throw liquid smoke in the tumbler and skip one more step!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 12, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I just read them, this is definitely cheating!!! Might as well throw liquid smoke in the tumbler and skip one more step!


Ha!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   There are some lines you just don't cross!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 12, 2013)

PICT0450.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 12, 2013






The BBB took on some great color & smells awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will add some more updates in a bit - have to make some sticks


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 12, 2013)

You sure did get some nice color on those!


----------



## jetman (Sep 12, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Might as well throw liquid smoke in the tumbler and skip one more step!









 Blaspheme!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Get a rope.....


----------



## smoking b (Sep 12, 2013)

Jetman said:


> Blaspheme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA!!!!  That cracked me up!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   "Get a rope..."   Classic!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> HA!!!!  That cracked me up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch out!!!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 12, 2013)

Guess I should show how the BBB turned out  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0466.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 12, 2013






I put each half on the slicer & went to town.













PICT0468.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 12, 2013






Here is a good shot to show that everything is cured completely through.













PICT0469.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 12, 2013






Normal sliced on the right & I did some thick sliced on the left.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Guess I should show how the BBB turned out  :hit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep just as I suspected, looks like that fakon they use for staging restaurant ad photos! Mmm smoked plastic! Lol!!! 

All joking aside looks great! Guess I may have to buy another toy...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 14, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep just as I suspected, looks like that fakon they use for staging restaurant ad photos! Mmm smoked plastic! Lol!!!
> 
> All joking aside looks great! Guess I may have to buy another toy...


Thanks Case  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   & you can never have too many toys


----------



## smoking b (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## deansomers (Sep 23, 2013)

This is just great! I should source a vacuum tumbler.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

DeanSomers said:


> This is just great! I should source a vacuum tumbler.


I got mine from Todd & have been very happy with it!


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 8, 2015)

I never did see your brine content.


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 9, 2015)

Ok got to have me one of those.  Going on line now


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 8, 2017)

smoking b said:


> Well after reading Todd's thread a while back about making BBB with a vacuum tumbler I couldn't wait to get mine & play around with it. Once it came I experimented with a few batches & settled on something I like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much time is this tumbler saving you?


----------

